# 758-A Semaphore



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello,

Anyone have an exploded view of Sam, the Semaphore Man? I have one I picked up cheap and need some parts. Also, does anyone know how to get the pole back on? The pole was just hanging on and I need to reattach it.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmmm....can't find a photo yet, but give me some time to look through all my books, etc.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Kelpie -- Sorry, I don't seem to have any type of drawing for the #758. If no one else can supply what you need, I suggest you contact Tom Barker who is an extremely experienced AF enthusiast. He might be able to help you, if not offering a drawin, he might be able to explain issues that you need answered. I will private message his email address to you. He is usually very receptive to questions from the AF folks like us.


----------

